# Homemade HDR.



## iArts (Apr 20, 2010)

*Was just sitting at home,remembering sweet days of skating outside.Now all the outside rinks are closed 
Anyways,here's the picture.Please leave your thought.







HDR made from 3 RAW shots. EV -2,0,+2 .Shot with Nikon D5000 + Kit 18-55mm lens. Tonemapped in Photomatix Pro.Texture overlay made in Photoshop.
*


----------



## Bynx (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice iArts. I bet some will ask why 3 shots were necessary.


----------



## bigtwinky (Apr 20, 2010)

I like the concept of the shot very much.
I'm not a fan of the wall / wood panels in the back.  I find the texture, lines and such in the panels to be interesting on their own and drawing my eye from the skate.  If you have a locker room or something with the same feel, that might work.

Maybe playing with the lighting in the room as well to give a more spotlight effect on the skate and minimizing the impact of the wood panels?

And I ask... why an HDR?  Can you post up the mid exposed of your 3 shots?


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 20, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> I like the concept of the shot very much.
> I'm not a fan of the wall / wood panels in the back. I find the texture, lines and such in the panels to be interesting on their own and drawing my eye from the skate. If you have a locker room or something with the same feel, that might work.
> 
> Maybe playing with the lighting in the room as well to give a more spotlight effect on the skate and minimizing the impact of the wood panels?
> ...


 
+1


----------



## iArts (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's the original shot.As you can see,it's not even cropped (you can see a tiny bit of a second skate on the right)





No postprocessing done here whatsoever.Just a plain shot as is from my camera.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 20, 2010)

There are so many people who dont realize the power of HDR. A simple shot like this and how its made into a 3D photo as compared to your original middle shot. Again, well done.


----------



## iArts (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ghpham (Apr 20, 2010)

Very well done.  The best HDR's are the one you can't tell that indeed HDR's software was applied to the pic, ie, no "cartoonish" outrageous tweaks.


----------



## bigtwinky (Apr 21, 2010)

The HDR definately helps the image, nice job.

Still not a fan of the wood paneling, but thats an artistic choice


----------

